# Hcg Levels/Preg?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

:-   

I done a test (stupidly) last night and it was negative! But, it was only day 11! It definately was a neg. If my day 16 is this Sunday and I'm to test finally then, is there still time for the result to change? Can someone maybe clear up how and when Hcg levels change and how they affect test results?

Thank you,
Jennifer


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

A negative now doesn´t mean a complete negative as hcg levels can rise and then show in the urine. Hcg takes it´s time to develop and start showing in urine so I would try to hold off until Sunday before testing again.

Ruth


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

hi jen

just wanted to say that I tested v late on day 10 and was neg, but then tested positive on the following fri (i was also due to test on the sat, day 16). I was convinced it was neg too, as I thought at that point that it would test + from quite early on if it had worked.

Really hope you get good news this sat.  

spider xxxxx


----------

